# Time Crunched Cyclist program - Field Test



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

This may be one of those "What can I use instead of the CTS Field Test for setting training zones" posts ;-)

Recall, the CTS Field Test is basically:
-- 8 minute all-out TT.
-- 10 min recovery.
-- 2nd 8min TT.
-- set training zones from average power, of the _higher_ of the 2 TTs.

I've been puting off doing the Carmichael-prescribed Field Test for a couple weeks, now ... haven't wanted to usurp or pre-empt one of my usual rides, and I need to get moving on the program.

On yesterday's group ride, on one of the climbs (about 5% avg grade):
-- 15:40 total 
-- Power Avg for entire climb = 244 watts

8 Minute Power - Moving Averages (looked at every possible 8 minute period, within the climb):
-- 258 watts, Maximum 8 min period. 
-- 248 watts, Mode - most frequently occuring 8 min power.

Notes:
-- pretty hard effort, but not race pace, not truly 'all out'.
-- was likely holding back a bit, in anticipation of remaining climbs on the ride.

What do you guys think, for setting the CTS training zones:
-- Take my highest 8 min power (258 watts). Or,
-- Add a few %, say to 265 or 270 watts, to account for not riding 'all out'.


----------



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

Go back and do the test properly. Then you won't have any question of whether your #'s are set right or not.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

meh ... I was afraid someone would say that 
;-)


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Alternatively you can go with your estimate. 

You'll know soon enough if it's wrong, because you'll either not complete intervals, do them OK or do them "easy". Then all you do is moderate the power next time.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

If you can;t bring yourself to do the test (it's hard to motivate for a 100% effort on a solo ride), then do that climb on the next group ride with reckless abandon, ie. try to ride the 1st 8 minutes of it as hard as you can manage and don't worry about getting dropped later. You'll record good numbers and maybe even surprise yourself by hanging on to the ride after that.


----------



## joness (Dec 6, 2006)

I would say do the test as described. I did it this weekend and pushed about 50 more watts than I would have guessed based on my group rides. I think being fresh with just a warmup helped a lot.


----------



## rocky3200 (Jan 8, 2011)

*CTS with Heart Rate*

Hi All,
I'm doing the field test with heart rate. You can see my profile here:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/62366665
My average HR is 168.

Since I ran distance before a traffic light, I had to circle around with a slight downhill. You can see the slight dip in my HR at 6 min. Also, as HR lags behind power, it took me a minute to get up to where I should be from the start.

How can I adjust for this? Should I add 4 bpm to my average? I was testing around 172 as a mid way average in a 20 min TT.

I want to start Monday, so I was going to rest this weekend.
Thanks.


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

Don't use 20m TT numbers to guess - you were pacing yourself for 20m even if you take the numbers from the first half. Also, did you do two separate 8m intervals? You really do want to do two in the same workout in case you go too hard, hit a stoplight, aren't warmed up right, etc. 

IMO: just do the test again, this time on a better course (or on the trainer with a good fan pointed at you). The effort level for week 1 is not huge so you could always replace the first workout with a test and do the sub-threshold interval session later in the week.


----------



## rocky3200 (Jan 8, 2011)

*CTS Field Test Take 2*

Thanks for your reply.
Here is a new CTS test: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/62744546
My Average HR was 9 beats higher. I guess I should use this one.
However, I was constant the whole time, and gunned it at the end. Does this HR profile look ok?


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

The second HR profile doesn't look like you were maintaining a constant effort for the entire period.

If you have the TCTP book, refer to the graph shown in figure 3.3 on page 74 for what the HR profile should look similar to for the 8 miunute duration. Unfortunately your graph looks like the one on the following page in the second 8 minute session.

In honesty rocky, for the best results from the field test, perform it as outlined in the book right down to how you do the warm up. There's a good reason Mr. Carmichael laid it out like he did and requires a solid warm up as well as performing two 8 minute intervals separated by 10 minutes easy.


----------



## rocky3200 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for your help on this. I started the plan today, so I just have to pick a heart rate to start at. I'm not sure what else I can do. I followed the instructions, including the warmup. (I just didn't post everything.) I did two CTS test the other day, but I ran into problems with the course. So I did one more yesterday, and go a much higher value.

I'm not sure my profile looks that bad. I didn't go out to hard, because I didn't fail before the end of the test. I did dip down a little bit from 4-5 minutes, but it was only by a couple of beats. From Figure 3, it looks like the heart rate is supposed to steadily increase through the test. Mine was fairly steady state, and then increased the last 2 minutes. 

Carmichael says that if you under estimate your heart rate by a few beats you should be ok. I just want to make sure I didn't overestimate. Any further thoughts on what I should use as my CTS HR? Will I be ok with this number?

Thanks again for your help to a beginner.


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

It's only 8 minutes, if you cant motivate yourself to do an 8 min all out effort, whats the point of the training plan???


----------



## duc042 (Jan 19, 2009)

Can someone describe what the (2U,10) means in the week 2 Thursday prescription on page 125, Having a bit of trouble with that.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

duc042 said:


> Can someone describe what the (2U,10) means in the week 2 Thursday prescription on page 125, Having a bit of trouble with that.


Poor choice of type font in that table ... the zero is supposed to be the letter "O".

So that's "2 minutes Under, 1 min Over" -- an Under-Over interval as described on p119 of 2nd edition.

When Carmichael writes: 
*4 x 6 min (2 U, 1 O) , 5 RBI *
that decodes as:

1) 2 min Under / 1min Over / 2 min Under / 1 min Over [_note it adds to 6 minute total_]
2) 5 min Recovery Between Interval
Repeat #1 and # 2 three more times, for a grand total of 4.

Those OU intervals are really hard ... but they are great for building your ability for surges & accelerations during a race.


----------



## duc042 (Jan 19, 2009)

WOW!! That makes more sense. I did my field test today and I'm setting up my schedule. Looks like a awesome program. Can't wait to start suffering to reap the rewards. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

My field test average HR was 178. I am doing the experienced century and the work outs have been about a 6 on perceived effort.


----------

